# Guzmania sanguinea seedlings



## Kostas (Sep 6, 2015)

Just like orchids from flasks, slow bromeliads from seed are demanding, especially in patience and maintaining a routine(bi-daily watering). Here are my Guzmania sanguinea seedlings, about 3years old now...








I also have an adult one for 3 years now which flowers consistently every 9months, growing slightly bigger with each passing year. 

Guzmania sanguinea by Konstantinos Giannopoulos, on Flickr



Guzmania sanguinea by Konstantinos Giannopoulos, on Flickr

My favorite bromeliad!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 6, 2015)

wow, old back issues of TFH!


----------



## Kostas (Sep 6, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 6, 2015)

So what fish do you have?


----------



## Kostas (Sep 6, 2015)

I am a Loricariid fan and generally catfish fan(and cichlid too but never kept any of the bigger ones i like). Due to a power outage during Christmass, while i was away, now i only keep a Platydoras costatus and a couple Panaque maccus, all of them 10+year old, the original fishes i first bought, in a 200l planted tank i have at the office. I lost everything in my 1000l tank at home, came back to very cold and dead tank. Many of these i have had for close to 10years and every single one i have had more than 5years. Totally devastated and not recovered from this loss yet, they were all very owner responsive plecos. The tank is still running empty, just keeping the bacteria alive with feeding now and then but can't get myself to repopulate it yet


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2015)

sorry to hear about the fish, but ..that mature plant looks ready for some frogs!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2015)

Kostas said:


> I am a Loricariid fan and generally catfish fan(and cichlid too but never kept any of the bigger ones i like). Due to a power outage during Christmass, while i was away, now i only keep a Platydoras costatus and a couple Panaque maccus, all of them 10+year old, the original fishes i first bought, in a 200l planted tank i have at the office. I lost everything in my 1000l tank at home, came back to very cold and dead tank. Many of these i have had for close to 10years and every single one i have had more than 5years. Totally devastated and not recovered from this loss yet, they were all very owner responsive plecos. The tank is still running empty, just keeping the bacteria alive with feeding now and then but can't get myself to repopulate it yet



Sorry to hear about your pleco losses.
I'm a pleco fan too. I have 3 L114s, 2 L600, 1 L7 and 5 L204s. Would love zebra plecos, but too expensive. If you haven't joined already, check out planetcatfish.com


----------



## Kostas (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks Eric! Its one of my favourites! 


All of them beauties, well done! I am an old time member at PC


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2015)

Kostas said:


> I am an old time member at PC



I'm blessed that CatCon is in my neighborhood.


----------



## goods (Sep 8, 2015)

What is the diameter of your mature specimen?


----------



## Kostas (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, indeed Linus! 


My mature specimen was 45cm diameter at its latest flowering  I am trying to grow it to larger sizes and it seems to be getting bigger with every flowering. Some geographical varieties can grow up to 80cm diameter


----------

